# Forum Learning Russian Language Grammar and Vocabulary  The words of Russian Love Making (Caution: adult language)

## Slowhand

Hi everyone, dear moderator, I don't know what is allowed
concerning love making words on the forum, so  I'll keep it light. 
I have no idea what Russians say when they are having intercourse. 
Typical American words would be: 
1. I love you
2. Harder
3. Faster
4. Deeper
5. Slower
6. and F... Me, F...., or F....me harder  
Since Russia is not my culture or language, I'm simply trying to learn.  What things Russians say when making love.
I'm especially interested, if Russians say:  F... me, or do you not use that word at all. 
Ok, Spasibo for any help.

----------


## Slowhand

Any help, I wonder?   ::

----------


## Alex80

1. я люблю тебя
2. сильнее
3. быстрее
4. глубже
5. медленнее
6. тр...ни меня, тр...ни, тр...хай сильнее

----------


## Antonio1986

hahahahh
Best post ever!

----------


## Slowhand

> 1. я люблю тебя
> 2. сильнее
> 3. быстрее
> 4. глубже
> 5. медленнее
> 6. тр...ни меня, тр...ни, тр...хай сильнее

 I'm not sure if this is a joke or you really meant it.  Could you elaborate???   

> hahahahh
> Best post ever!

 lol, this makes me think it's a joke even  more..lol
I like a good joke, but I am trying to learn here as well.  ::   
Well, I guess when you're making love/or fucking in Russia you could scream out, "Santa Clause! or Mickey Mouse!"  lol.
I was talking to my girlfriend last night about this subject - she's Russian speaking Ukrainian,
she said there is no Russian word for fuck.....so I asked her what do Russian's say
when they are having sex?  
She said a few things I will post, after I see if more replies here.

----------


## Black Forest

You were given "трахнуть"/"трахать", but somewhat more common is "выебать"/"ебать".

----------


## Soft sign

> she said there is no Russian word for fuck...

  ::   ::  
Maybe your girlfriend just felt shy about that?

----------


## Slowhand

Perhaps, she was raised in a conservative home. 
But she stated it as fact....that little rascal

----------


## Medved

> but somewhat more common is "*выебать*"/"*ебать*".

 These two are taboo words in bed, they sound way too rude, they're more suitable for a guys talk when they're boasting about their bed feats, rather than real bed talk. It's like "lick my *pussy*" vs "lick my *cunt*", the latter being rude and completely off. Трахать is okay. Sometimes "взять" is also used (возьми меня, я вся твоя  ::  ) 
Post #3 seriously answers your question, man. No kidding.

----------


## Slowhand

> These two are taboo words in bed, they sound way too rude, they're more suitable for a guys talk when they're boasting about their bed feats, rather than real bed talk. It's like "lick my *pussy*" vs "lick my *cunt*", the latter being rude and completely off. Трахать is okay. Sometimes "взять" is also used (возьми меня, я вся твоя  ) 
> Post #3 seriously answers your question, man. No kidding.

 Ok thank you Alex so much.  And thank you medved for everything.  It's a funny cultural/language thing I guess.  In America especially, but in other English speaking countries also, to  have your woman say, "fuck me" or "fuck my harder" there is a certain vibe  and rhythm to it.  Now for sure there are far too many conservatives here that would never utter the word: fuck.  But for those who do I was wanting to learn the Russia equivalent. It appears there is not a 1 for 1 exchange. 
LOL I just keep picturing a Russian couple having sex and wondering, "What do they say if they don't say, fuck me?"  Oh well I'm learning, still new, but thanks everyone for teaching me. : )

----------


## Serge_spb

> You were given "трахнуть"/"трахать", but somewhat more common is "выебать"/"ебать".

 Do not mix it with в*ъ*ебать (1. to punch someone; to kick someones ass 2. to hit someone with lawsuit or smth)  
+ very common and not obscene *иметь \ поиметь (=own)* 
"Да, имей меня вот так!" 
"-Ну как там у вас с Василисой?
-Да как, поимел я её в итоге!
-Отлично, мужик!
" 
Like it was said above, some words are behind the appropriate borders from women`s perspective.

----------


## Slowhand

Oh cool, thanks for your post!  
So here: 
"-Ну как там у вас с Василисой?  (btw I can't find a translation for Vasilisa)
-Да как, поимел я её в итоге!
-Отлично, мужик!
" 
поимел is the past tense of fuck or rape
like I fucked/raped her good? 
So if the woman is enjoying the fuck, could she not say "fuck me" or "fuck me harder"! during the act???
If so, how would she say that? That would solve the case of how a Russian woman would say "fuck me"?  Yes? No? Maybe?  ::

----------


## Slowhand

Again thank you all for your help.
I wouldn't make it without it.
And believe it or not, I do have some non sex questions - many actually  ::

----------


## Lampada

> Again thank you all for your help.
> I wouldn't make it without it.
> And believe it or not, I do have some non sex questions - many actually

 All right, let's move to the other questions.

----------

